
Show HN: Redis Utils – Node.js-based utils to deal with large Redis databases - nicolasbistolfi
https://github.com/piiojs/redis-utils
======
nicolasbistolfi
We found that when you have a huge set of keys on Redis it is best to use SCAN
and asynchronous operations or you'll block your database.

Operations on Redis utils right now are Count, Set Expire, Migrate, and Oldest
Key.

